# NullPointerException bei DB-Abfrage



## Alex_winf01 (10. Apr 2008)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:


```
if(result.getString("status").equals("storono"))
{
// mach was
}
```

result ist mein ResultSet der Datenbank. Ich bekomme eine NullPointerException, weil in dem Feld Status auch null drinn stehen kann. Wie kann ich das umgehen? Das Feld soll auf jeden Fall auch null-Werte aufnehmen können.


----------



## Beni (10. Apr 2008)

```
if( "storono".equals( result.getString( "status" )){
  ...
}
```
:?:

Oder das Resultat von getString erstmal in eine Variable speichern, und auf "!= null" prüfen.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (11. Apr 2008)

Besten Dank für die Tipps. :toll:


----------

